# Happy Birthday Mosquitoman !!



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2007)

Today is Mosquitoman's birthday !!

For he's a jolly good fellow .......

Happy Birthday, buddie....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm, he hasn't been on here for several moths. Anyway, happy birthday


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Heinz (Nov 13, 2007)

happy birthday mate whether your here or not


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Have some cake!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hip hip hurray!.....speech!....speech!....speech!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine was on the 8th and nothing for me.   Well, Happy Birthday, Mosquito!!

(though I did get an email from the Forum Mods! Thanks!)


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Mine was on the 8th and nothing for me.   Well, Happy Birthday, Mosquito!!




That's odd. I usually look, everyday, to see who has a birthday. Sorry I 
missed yours. A belated Happy Birthday, anyhow, Chris...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2007)

I second that....sorry mate. I hope that you had a good one!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah well, everybody missed mine., too, doesn't matter I don't do my own birthdays 
Little late, but happy birthday to you, too, Njaco


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2007)

Didn't mean to take this away from Mosquito. Besides who's counting?!!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah well, I doubt he already read it


----------

